# Ultimate Performance Power Plan



## Necronn (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi
How to use ultimate performance power plan in throttlestop?
I saw an image with this plan selected months ago (here), but I couldn't find it. 
thx


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

Do you have the Ultimate performance plan installed on your computer? The version of Windows that I am using included this plan. Most versions of Windows to not include this. 

If your computer does not yet have access to the Ultimate performance power plan you will need to create it. 









						How to Enable the Ultimate Performance Power Plan in Windows 10
					

Microsoft has added an “Ultimate Performance” power scheme to Windows 10 April 2018 Update. It’s built upon the High-Performance power scheme but tries to eke out every little bit of performance possible. Here’s how to enable it.




					www.howtogeek.com
				




Once this is available in Windows, run ThrottleStop 9.3.1 and press the *+* button on the main screen and you can add this to ThrottleStop so ThrottleStop will be able to access it.


----------



## Necronn (Jun 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Do you have the Ultimate performance plan installed on your computer? The version of Windows that I am using included this plan. Most versions of Windows to not include this.
> 
> If your computer does not yet have access to the Ultimate performance power plan you will need to create it.
> 
> ...


i restarted throttlestop and the plan appeared, thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

If you use ThrottleStop and switch to High performance and then press the *+* button again, hopefully ThrottleStop will be able to find the correct name in your language for that power plan. Do the same thing for the Power Saver profile. Switch to it and then press *+*.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Do you have the Ultimate performance plan installed on your computer? The version of Windows that I am using included this plan. Most versions of Windows to not include this.
> 
> If your computer does not yet have access to the Ultimate performance power plan you will need to create it.
> 
> ...


Or you can adjust High Performance power plan with hidden settings:








						How to Access Hidden Power and Processor Options in Windows 10
					

What means are there to access and change hidden power and processor options in Windows 10? A way to find information on hidden globally unique identifier (GUID) power and processor options. A way...




					superuser.com


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

I have never found a need for the Ultimate Performance power plan. I have never seen any improvement compared to the High Performance plan. I mostly use Ultimate Performance because I like the name of it. 

Ultimate Performance sounds cool.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I have never found a need for the Ultimate Performance power plan. I have never seen any improvement compared to the High Performance plan. I mostly use Ultimate Performance because I like the name of it.
> 
> Ultimate Performance sounds cool.


lol it really doesn't do anything more and despite being the ultimate performance power plan, it still has USB 3.0 power savings on. It sounds cool, but I never understood why it does exist. And since it's 2021, balanced power plan has these:




On laptops, balanced power plan should be better as it allows CPU to enter C states and downclock when needed, thus increasing power envelope for as much turbo boost as possible. high performance power plan likely reduces performance due to CPU hitting PL sooner and for no real reason.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

The C states are available in every power plan unless you deliberately disable them. They work fine in Ultimate on my computer.

The default Balanced power plan prevents the CPU from running at maximum speed when lightly loaded. Some people prefer full speed all of the time. High Performance and Ultimate Performance are for users that need that. The reduced latency is important for some users.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The C states are available in every power plan unless you deliberately disable them. They work fine in Ultimate on my computer.
> 
> The default Balanced power plan prevents the CPU from running at maximum speed when lightly loaded. Some people prefer full speed all of the time. High Performance and Ultimate Performance are for users that need that. The reduced latency is important for some users.


High performance and Ultimate performance power plans force CPU to run at maximum frequency and that means effectively bypassing C states.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2021)

Not true. CPU speed and C state activity are two different things. You can have the CPU running at full speed when idle with individual cores spending 99% of the time in Core C7.

All 20 threads are running at 5000 MHz and the C states are working fine. This is the Ultimate Performance power plan.


----------

